# bali reptiles!!!



## hellion (Aug 26, 2009)

okay so im off to bali on monday!!! been befor but i neva really got a chance to hunt for reptiles (not that i had to look hard there where geckos every where!) but this time round iv made time to go herping. thing is there is not much info on what they actually have there in the way of reptiles. i know there is a few species of cobra, kraits, odd clubrids and tons geckos but i really dont know for sure if any one has any knowlage of reptiles in bali i would love to here it . or any places to go looking remeber if i find them there will be photos!!!!! and i know how much we all love that!!


----------



## sarah_m (Aug 26, 2009)

Cant help you but thought you might be interested in a couple of books from Mike Swan Herp Books.
Herpetalogical Bibleography of Indonesia $35.00

Field Guide to Amphibians and Reptiles of Bali $60.00

Sorry i cant be of more help


----------



## hellion (Aug 26, 2009)

really??? i know mike swan!!!! ill ask him thanks!!!


----------



## Perko (Aug 26, 2009)

The Bali reptile park is great, you maybe able to organise some herping with someone there. 
Make sure you pull this big sucker out of the water when your there.


----------



## hellion (Aug 26, 2009)

wow!! he is freaking huge!! i cought a few sliders in the hotel gardens there once but im not even sure if ther are native to bali. and there where like mini cain toad looking frog/taods every where at night time. i saw some kraits but they told me i couldnt play with em because they where sacred. i was sad


----------



## JasonL (Aug 26, 2009)

What areas are you going to?


----------



## hellion (Aug 26, 2009)

unfortunatly(just kidding babe) i have to take the missus and a few mate who havent been to bali befor so there wanted to spend 5 god awful days in kuta. and then the next week and a half in sanure. but ill be nicking off to do my own thing fingers crossed if i know some good spots ill just head off there .


----------



## JasonL (Aug 26, 2009)

My fav spot in Bali is Ubud, plenty for the fam to do, and plenty of herps... As far as Cobras go the only one your likely to find would be Indo spitters, King's are very rare. Malayan Kraits are very common, even in bushy suburbia though nocturnal. Various Colubrids are very common, Vine Snakes, Racers, Bronzebacks (their version of a GTS)... take a walk up forested waterways, and if you dare, again at night.. Most of the really good herping is done on the western side of the island, here as well as Retics, you can also find Burmese... If you don't plan on leaving the burbs though, probably all you will see are Sun Skinks, Draco Dragons (look on the trunks of palm trees, look well as Dracos are tiny), and the Geckos, AHG's, Gehyra mutilata, Flat tailed Geckos and the big daddy, Gekko gecko, the Tokay. I have also found Cyrtodactylus fumosus in numbers around Ubud....


----------



## hellion (Aug 26, 2009)

whats a ahg?


----------



## Fuscus (Aug 26, 2009)

hellion said:


> whats a ahg?


*A*sian *H*ouse *G*ecko


----------



## hellion (Aug 26, 2009)

ohh i jus had a noob moment


----------



## snake_lover (Aug 26, 2009)

if u go to the reptile park or zoo theres lots of iguanas and turtles oh and a komodo dragon. theres also a guy thats usually around tanah lot who has a couple of huge reticulated pythons. ummmm a turtle island theres some really big turtles that u can swim with as well as a snake and iguana. also the bali zoo and safari park have reptiles. thats the touristy places u can go to see reptiles im not to sure bout just seeing em wild.


----------



## Marvin (Aug 27, 2009)

I have a couple of pics of those pythons at Tanah Lot from last time I was over there.


----------

